# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Avator-Box تحديثات :  Avator Box Suite 5.8.14 rev1 Update released!!

## mohamed73

Quote: *What,s New 
MTK 6252 GD27Q64 
Flash\Format Support
Add N25W64 Support
Important:You Need Select Boot to 3.1108*!      * Quote: Initializing...
DA_LIB_VER_4.0.3.2
It is sensing the pinout fast,please hold on the phone Power key
RXD=12 TXD=3
Connecting...Please hold on the POWER key until the red gauge is going...
Any errors please select another boot and try again.
BB:6252, HardwareVer:8B00, SoftwareVer:CC01
Loading boot...
INT_SYSRAM_BOOT test completed.
Loading boot...
Boot2 test completed.
Nor Flash ID: 00C8006000170000
Nand Flash ID: 0000000000000000
Read Hardware Information is done.
Config EMI(Nor Flash only)...
Failed to check H/W.
Get Project ID from phone...
Project ID: F270_DCS_V01   Download Avator Box Suite 5.8.14Rev1   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Vodafone 553 UNlock Network Tested    Get your avator! and expect more news from us    
Br,
resident
Avator Box Suite*

----------

